# Stink Bugs on TOMATOES????



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

What do you guys do to KILL/CONTROL stink bugs on tomatoes??? THANKS IN ADVANCE CVA34


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

*Control of stink bugs in tomatoes*


----------



## duck'n (May 16, 2006)

*stink bugs*

permethrin / rotenone


----------



## sharplazer (Feb 25, 2010)

Is it a stink bug or is it a leafhopper? There is a difference and the leaf hopper is much more the problem.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

KILL THEM WITH FIRRRREEEEEE!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Sevin dust.


----------



## lockhart (Jun 1, 2004)

That's a leaf footed bug. You will have to stay after them as they lay eggs and have more hatching out. The immature ones are orange and kill easier. Permethrin is a good biological control.


----------



## Matteo (Feb 22, 2006)

I had a bunch of the orange ones and here is what worked well for me.

I put a few tablespoons of ground cayanne pepper powder in a piece of cloth and cinched it up like a tea bag. Then boiled it in a quart of water and made a tea from it. Then mixed in a couple spoon fulls of dawn liquid dish soap. Put it in a spray bottle and sprayed them with it.

They died before I could count to ten.:cheers:

Oh and it doesnt hurt the plants.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Here is another way to control stink bugs. I took this picture in my garden today. I call it Organic Stink Bug Control. It would work for leaf footed bugs too. Anyone know what type of spider that is? I am pretty sure it is a Garden Spider, but I am not sure which variety.


----------

